# when is it ready to breed?



## simpson1991 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey, I have a female bearded dragon and I am wondering how do you know if she is ready to breed I have heard that under her chin goes black when they are ready is this true as I'm thinkin of breeding her when she is ready. Thanks steve


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

no its not true as bearded dragons beards are black when they feel scared
as to breeding there are a few things you need to make sure about 
do you have a incubator,are you prepared to lose money as baby dragons are eating machines eating a box or two of crickets each a week
she will lay around 25/30 eggs so you will have say 20 babys to feed 
you have to feed them 3 or 4 times a day for the first 6 to 8 weeks 
then you need to sell them there has been a glut of them in the last couple of years so unless they are special colours they are worth about £5.00p each
on here last year people were giving them away because they could not sell them


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*hey*

Yeah your right fun to breed but difficult to get rid of them.all


----------



## simpson1991 (Feb 27, 2011)

Yh I have all the equipment I am more into my snakes and not bothered with anything else, so as my misses got herself a beardy as she is getting into liking reptiles aswel and wanted a beginner reptile that is easy to handle and look after I was thinking of getting it a nice male when the time is right I just wasn't sure how you tell if its ready as in anouther thread it said when they go black it means they getting ready to mate haha you prob saved me a life time of waiting for that moment as not showing any sign of it thanks steve


----------

